# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Kritika e interpretimit Protestant të Biblës

## Tannhauser

Duke shrpesuar ne mirekuptimin tuaj, po hap nje teme per diferencat e ortodokseve dhe protestanteve. Nje pjese e ketyre eshte interpretimi i Bibles dhe tradita e shenjte.

Sic eshte e ditur Bibla interpretohet drejte ne baze te tradites se shenjte. Keshtu interpretohet ne Kishe. Qe nga mesjeta ama ne Perendim, traditen e shenjte e zevendesoi nje mase nga tradita popullore krejt te kunderta me Biblen.

Ky ishte nje gabim i madh te cilin e luftoi *Luteri*. Duke mos mundur *Luteri* te te dalloi traditen e shenjte nga traditat popullore i mohoi qe te dyaj. Pa e kuptuar, u gjend ne nevoje per nje baze interpretimi dhe krijoi keshtu nje substitute (υποκαταστατο). Tha se Bibla duhet te interpretohet ne baze te fjales hyjnore. Po c'fare eshte kjo 'fjala hyjnore'? Ne qofte se eshte nje gje e huaj edhe nga Bibla edhe nga tradita e shenjte e mohuar, nuk eshte gje tjeter vecse nje mendim i c'do interpretuesi qe interpreton lirisht. Ky eshte 'interpretimi i lire' qe u krijua nga *Luteri*.

Nje gabim klasik serioz i *Luterit* eshte interpretimi i Letres se Jakovit. Luteri duke lexuar tek Letra e Romakeve nga njera ane se Abrahami u shfajesua <> dhe jo <> dhe se kjo behet ne Krisht me c'do njeri (Romakeve 4:1-16), nga ana tjeter tek Letra e Jakovit se Abrahami u shfajesua jo <> por <> (Jakovit 2:14-26), nuk mori parasysh raportet dhe gaboi.

Sepse raportet tregojne se Pavli si <> nenkupton <> dhe me konkretisht cirkumcizionin (rrethprerjen) e Abrahamit dhe te pasardhesve te tij, kurse Jakovi si <> nenkupton <> dhe me konkretisht sakrificen e Isaakut. Dhe Pavli si <> nenkupton ate qe tregohet me vepra, vepra si dashuria, si sakrifica a Isaakut kurse Jakovi si <> nenkupton tregimin jo material por ate te teorise doktrinore.

Efektet e ketij gabimi (pra, te interpretimit te lire) nuk kaloi kohe qe te duken. Pa kaluar 60 vjet nga Reforma, njerez, te cilet ne rini jetuan njekohesisht me Luterin, ne baze te mendimit te tyre mohuan Biblen, qe quhet si baza e protestantizmit.

I pari ka qene *Grotius* i cili rreth 1580 tha se librat e Bibles nuk jane te frymezuara nga Perendia, as origjinale, as te besueshme. Dhe ne kete baze interpretoi dhe Djaten e Re. Interpretimi i tij eshte permbyses. Nuk ka ne fakt interpretim me ekstrem pas ketij, se librat e Bibles nuk jane te frymezuara nga Zoti por jane fallco, se c'do gje qe thuhet jane genjeshtra dhe c'do gje qe mesohet nuk eshte per mesim. Kjo eshte mohim i Krishtit dhe mohim nga besimi i Krishter. Qe disa studjues me pas *Grotius* thane disa me pak ekstreme nuk eshte nje shprehje me e bute e te njejtes teori. I gjithe ky interpretim dhe ky qendrim u karakterizua si _liberalism_.


Ne filozofi *Hegel* shqyrtoi teorine e <> ne te cilen paraqitet ne bote ideja absolute dhe kjo <> eshte <>; edhe teologet perdoren kete metode per interpretimin e teksteve te Dhjates se Re. Ne imitim te teorive te ndryshme te psikologjise per boten shpirterore te brendshme teologet nxoren teorite eshatollogjike.

Tjeter force e cila influencoi per interpretimin permbyses eshte paraqitja e botes se brendhme te tyre dhe te akteve te tyre mbi apostujt dhe shkrimtareve te tjere te frymeszuar. Kete ua akredituan apostujve duke e patur ata per vete. Keta interpretues, qe ishin protestante, duke pare c'do dite te ndahet  protestantismi ne pjese te shumta (sic e shikojme dhe sote) dhe keto pjere te kene qendrime armiqesore me njera tjetern dhe c'do pjese te hyjnezoje krijuesin e saj, duke pare keto gjera protestantet, besuan se te tilla ndodhnin edhe ne Kishen e pare, dhe akoma me teper se keshtu u krijua Krishterimi, si nje pjese nga njerezimi i atehershem me ne krye Jezusin. Nuk mund te kuptonin se kishte dicka me teper mbi protestantizmin dhe jashte tij.

Keshtu teologet e atehershem duke pare si po ndaheshin nepermjes tyre dhe duke u shnderuar ne armiqe si psh *Baur* dhe *Strauss* ose *Barth* dhe *Bultmann* qe filluan bashke dhe u bene kundershtare besuan se ishte e pamundur qe edhe apostujt te mos benin te njejten gje. Keshtu theksojne me pasion se midis Pjetrit dhe Pavlit kishte nje grindje te madhe, sepse ekzistonin dy Krishterime, ai juadaik dhe ai jo-juadaik qe ishin armiq midis tyre dhe se librat e Dhjates se Re jane replika qe shkruanin njeri tjetrit. Arriten qe te thone se Zbulesen dhe Letren e Judes qe u shkruajten per te vulosur mesimin e Pavlit dhe per te ndihmuar kisheat qe krijoi ai, ti konsiderojne si replikat me te zjarta kunder Pavlit dhe te kishave. Pra, treguan nje pamundesi kuptimi te historise te vertete duke interpretuar me eksperiencat qe kishin perjetuar protestantet. Sikur te ishin te zinj per vete dhe te shohin c'do gje te zeze, edhe te mohojne dhe ekzistencen e se bardhes.

Ne guximin e frymezuar nga Zoti te te riut Pavl qe qortoi Pjetrin qe ishte me i madh, dhe ne terheqien e Pjetrit qe heshti ne vend qe te shikojne madheshtine e njerezve shpirterore qe themeluan Kishen shikuan nje armiqesi me te cilen njeri sulmon tjetrin si bejne shume 'kisha' protestante.

Shume karakteristike e kesaj me larte eshte se 'studimet shkencore' me te shpeshta te jane me titull <> (ose pjetrinismi dhe pavlianismi) qe nentheksohet urrejtja midis dy apostujve ose dy kishave, dhe <> qe nentheksohet xhelozia midis dy apostujve. 

Shkrimtaret protestante te ketyre studimeve tek fytyra e Pjetrit shikojne papiket qe jane te urrejturdhe tek Pavli protestantet, te cilet thone se e kane mbrojtes dhe prodrom. Ne rastin tjeter, te Pjetrit dhe te Joannit shikojne interpretuesit profesorin e tyre dhe veten qe to de behet kryetar i shkolles si profesori dhe xhelozine midis tyre. Kjo eshte pasqyrim i botes se tyre te brendshme mbi interpretimin dhe jo permbajtja e librave qe shkruajten apostujt.


Nje tjeter teori qe buroi nga ky interpretim ishte teoria e perpunimit te teksteve. Baza e kesaj teorie ishte se tekstet e Bibles arriten ne kete forme pas nje perpunimi dhe editimi gjate te cilave c'do shkrimtar plotesonte edhe dicka ne tekstet e meparshme. Nga del kjo teori kuptohet kollaj ne qofte se do te hidhni nje sy ne literaturen interpretuese protestante (sidomos per Dhjaten e Re) qe nga *Luteri* deri me sot. Atje duket se <> eshte menyra me e shpeshte per krijimin e shkrimeve interpretuese, kritike dhe shkencore, sidomos te teologeve gjermane.

Keshtu shkruajne notacionet interpretuese, sic eshte ajo e *Meyer* per Dhjaten e Re (*Meyer, Huther, Kuhl, Knopf*). C'do shkrimtar perpunon shkrimtarin e meparshem. Hyrja e *Feine* u be pas hyrjes se *Feine* - *Behm*, dhe pas *Feine* - *Behm* - *Kummel*. Dhe shume here eshte gje qe duket sepse mban emrin e c'do njerit por shume here perpunimi nuk duket edhe pse jane referencat. Shume here pas dy apo tre perpunime ndeshet fenomeni ne te cilin shkrimtari i fundit cilet ka kopjuar dhe perpunuar dhe keshtu te kundervihet te pareve.

Keta interpretues duke mos kuptuar se apostujt nuk shkruanin si ta theksojne se te gjitha librat e Dhjates se re jane rezolute e perpunimeve te shumta. Dhe jo vetem krahasojne aktet e tyre me ato te apostujve por akuzojne dhe apostujt per perpunime.

Nje force e trete qe ndikoi gjate kater shekujve te fundit per interpretimin protestant eshte polemika e ashper kunder saj ne te cilen kundervihet dhe reagon duke prodhuar teori te tjera. Polemika leshohet nga shume pale. Te paret qe kundervihen interpretimit protestant jane katoliket; sa here qe shfaqet nje shkolle e re interpretimi dhe dalin teori te reja, katoliket reagojne, hedhin poshte principet e tyre dhe krijojne kunder-argumentet. Nga shperndarja e shkolles dalin rryma te reja mendimi dhe teori.

Polemike te ashper gjen interpretimi nga protestantet me konservative. Pale e tjeter polemike jane vete interpretuesit liberale qe njeri kundershton tjetrin me force akoma me te madhe sepse c'do profesor do te behet kryetar i c;do shkolle. Polemike te ashper interpretmi i lire ka edhe nga botimet e medha kritike qe bazohen ne kerkime te medha.

Forca e katert qe ndikoi dhe formoi interpretimin e lire jane kerkimet, eshte nje gje qe buroi pa dashje nga liberalizmi. Kritika negative dhe interpretimi interpretmi i lire kishin fillimisht karakter letrar me shume sesa shkencor. Neper kohera liberalistet besonin se kerkimet do sjellin fakte ne favor te tyre. Nje mendim i tille nuk ishte thjesht nje mendim i nje teologu por ishte rryma e gjithe epokes qe po piqej. Kur u be e besueshme se kerkimet do sjellin fakte ne favor te ketij interpretimi filluan kerkimet dhe studimet e medha, shume here ne grupe dhe prodhonin botime te medha kritike dhe radhe te tera me punime hystorike dhe hyrje.

Kjo epoka eshte ajo e viteve 1869 - 1920. Ne keto vite u bene botimet e medha kritike te Dhjates se Re, te *Tischendorf*, *Westcott* - *Hort*, dhe *Soden*, kerimet ne doreshkrime te *Gregory* dhe studimet hyrese dhe historike te *Zahn* dhe te *Harnack*. Keto kerkime bene kete te mire, se pergenjeshtroi ambiciet e interpretimit te lire dhe te kritikes negative. Edhe pse kishte shume gabime, dhe shtremberime megjithate tregoi se pretendimet e medha te liberalismit ishin jashte realitetit. Kete e kuptuan 'liberalet' dhe nuk u ngateruan prape me kerkimet por u drejtuan prape teorive dhe meditimeve. 

Qe nga Reforma deri me sot, ne konceprin e liberalismit u pane shume kthesa, nje here per ne kerkime dhe nje here per teori. Te rrish dhe te argumentosh dhe te besh studime me kerkime eshte nje gje e veshtire kurse te rrish te mendosh dhe te nxjeresh teori eshte nje gje shume e lehte. Kerkimi eshte per studjuesin 'kapister' qe e pengon te nxeri konkluzione te gabuara. Nga keto kuptohet lehte se kerkimet ishin gabimet me te medha te teorise liberale dhe te interpretimit te lire.

Keto forca qe referova me larte ishin ato qe ndikuan ne formimin e interpretmit protestant. Do duhej qe pas kesaj te shtjelloj dhe historine e ketij interpretimi por, sic ai duket ga ana e jashtme, por meqe ky interpretim eshte nje riciklim te te njetave argumente dhe ka te njejtat qellime me duhet te shtjelloj fillimisht keto, ne pavaresi nga shkollat ose te rrymave qe ndeshen per here te pare ose per te shumten here.

Objekt i ketij interpretimi ne Dhjaten e Vjeter eshte Perendia e vetme (monoteizmi) dhe profecite per Krishtin kurse ne Dhjaten e Re eshte hyjnia e Jezu Krishtit dhe ringjallja e tij. Ky eshte qellimi i interpretimit permbyses, pergenjeshtrimi dhe permbysja. Prandaj ky interpretim shfaq historine, elementin historik te Dhjates se Re, dmth Ungjillet, dhe Veprat dhe se dyti Letrat e Apostujve.


Prandaj dhe ky interpretim ka si nje nga temat kryesore *problemin sinoptik*. Mbi problemin sinoptik theksohen theksohen fillimisht dy aspekte, ne dekadat e fundit prioriteti i Ungkillit te Markut nga te katert dhe mungesa e mbylljes se ketij Ungjilli nga nga disa kodike te tradites aleksandrine te teksteve. Dhe fakti se Ungjilli i Markut nuk eshte nga me te vjetrit dhe mbyllja e tij eshte origjinale nuk permenden nga interpretuesit protestante por argumentohet e kunderta dhe thjesht nuk heqin dore nga keto kundershtime sepse per te keto jane argumentet me te 'forta'.

Dhe ka kete kuptim. Marku, burim i Ungjilleve te tjere, eshte burim me i besueshem nga ata; Marku (pa mbylljen 16:9-20) nuk deshmon se Jezusi u ngjall, por vetem se vareza u gjend bosh dhe vetem disa gra pretenduan se pane vizione me engjej qe flisnin per ngjallje. Dhe keshtu, meqe deshmusi me i besueshem nuk thote asgje per ngjalljen, por vetem se varri u gjend i hapur, atehere Krishti nuk u ngjall, dhe meqe nuk u ngjall, nuk eshte Perendi, dhe meqe nuk eshte Perendi atehere e gjithe Dhjata e Re eshte nje fallcifikim qe nuk duhet te merrej kaq seriozisht. Dhjata e Re duhet te konsiderohet si fallcifikim (e tera), te hiqet c'do hyjnesi nga Krishti dhe ngjallja te quhet genjeshter. Ky eshte qellimi i interpretimit permbyses.

'Heqja e miteve' eshte nje nga metodat e ketij interpretimi, eshte nje metode qe perdorej qe nga lashtesia qe nga *Platoni*, dhe me pas filozofet e tjere greke, me pas *Filoni*, me pas *Origjeni* dhe ne kohet tona i pari *Strauss* dhe se fundmi *Bultmann*, *Fuchs* dhe te tjere.

Perkrahja e prioritetit te _apokrifeve_ eshte nje metode qe perdoret shpesh sepse me kete permbyset c'do kuptim frymezimi hyjnor dhe besuesshmeri e Dhjates se Re duke u niveluar me apokrifet dhe behet i besueshem ndikimi i tyre ne Bibel.

Heshtja (_silentium_) eshte nje nga burimet kryesore te argumenteve. Meqe para *Klementit* te Romes (92 pas Krishtit) asnje i Krishtere nuk referon librat e Dhjates se Re atehere ato nuk mund te jene me shume nga nje dekade me te vjetra se *Klementi*. Edhe pse nuk eshte thene kjo qe do them, argumentet e ketij interpretimi jane te ndertuara sipas ketij motivi <>.

Perdorimi i fyerjeve te armiqeve te lashte te Krishterimit, *Celsit*, *Lucianit*, *Porfirit* etj behet ne shkalle te gjere. Thenia e *Porfirit* (shek. i III) se midis Pjetrit dhe Pavlit kishte nje urrejtje te madhe eshte nje nga argumentet qe perdoret teresisht nga literatura protestante dhe merret _a priori_ si e vertete dhe perdoret per interpretimin e Dhjates se Re. Fyerjet e dhe shpikjet e *Celsit* u perdoren gjeresisht nga *Reimarus*, *Strauss* dhe shume te tjere nga te paret Gjermane dhe Franceze.


Perdorimi i informacioneve nga me fyeset dhe me pak te argumentuarat sa per te ndihmuar interpretimi i shtrember eshte i shpeshte. Keshtu p.sh. *Harnack*, i cili eshte nje nga studiuesit me fanatiket e ketij interpretimit theksoi se eshte origjinale pjesa per Krishtin e *Josipit* (Iud. Arh. 18:63-64), nje pjese qe nga e gjithe bota shkencore theksohet si jo-origjinale por shtese. Prape *Harnack* dyshon per shume vargje te tjera nga librat e Dhjates se Re per origjinalitetin e te cilave ka fakte te pashembura.

Pas *Grotius*-it, qe edhe pse ka qene nga te paret e nterpretimit permbyses tha ato qe perbejne fjalen e fundit te ketij interpretimi, tjeter patron i kesaj teorie ishte *Reimarus*. *Reimarus*-i mohonte Dhjaten e Resi nje fallcifikim, por mohonte pergjithesisht c'do gje mbinaturale dhe tha midis te tjerave se Jezusi kishte qene nje rebel i cmenddurqe po ngrinte popullin kunder Romakeve. *Reimarus* mori shume fyerje nga _Talmudi_ dhe nga filologjia rabinike e mesjetes. Vdiq me 1768.

Pas *Reimarus*-it, *Paulus* reth 1800 mohonte edhe Hyjnine edhe ngjalljen e Jezu Krishtit edhe frymezimin hyjnor edhe besueshmerine e Dhjates se Re. Per faktet mbinatyrale te Bibles thoshte se ishin fakte historike por jo mbinaturale. Per ngjalljen thoshte p.sh. se ishte zgjimi nga te fiket, thoshte se Krishtin e hoqen nga kryqi nxenesit e tij dhe se i kishte rene te fiket nga hemoragjia dhe se ne atmosferen e fresket te varrit Krishti u zgjua, doli nga vari dhe u duk sikur u ngjall. Per ecjen e Krishtit mbi det dhe te Petrit thoshte se ecen ne breg, atje ku ujet nuk ishin te thella dhe se dishepujt qe ishin ne varkat i pane sikur ecnin mbi uje.

Kuptohet se c'fare shtremberimi te fakteve dhe injorimi te historise beri ky sepse injoronte se nga plaga e Krishtit doli uje, se injoronte se me lehte del mishi nga kockat sesa kemishat e te vdekurve qe ngjiteshin me ngjitese. Shkrimet e ketij *Paulus* nuk ishin gje tjeter vecse shkrime fyese qe i beson populli ne shtyrjen e tij te bjeri nga besimi sesa vepra shkencore te cilat duhen qe te bindet nje njeri serioz.


Perpara dhe pas te treve qe referova, *Grotius*, *Reimarus*, *Paulus*, ishin dhe shume te tjere me te njejtat besime, por ketu do referoj disa. Gjate dekadave te para te shekullit te XIX, *Baur*, krijuesi i shkolles se Tivinges, duke imituar filozofin *Hegel* ne dogmen e tij se ideja absolute paraqitet ne formen *teza* - *antiteza* - *sinteza* dhe duke marre parasyshfyerjen e *Porfirit* se Pjetri dhe Pavli dhe kishat e tyre kishin kundershtime, dhe duke shteremberuar vargun _Galat. 2:11-21_ dhe disa te tjera, tha kete; se ne fillim u paraqit nje mesim i cili nga njeri qe mendohej si Krishti (*teza*), se dishepujt e kesaj doktrine u shumezuan dhe u ndane, sepse doli forme tjeter e doktrines e grekezuar (*antiteza*) dhe se fundi kontradita dhe kundershtimet e te dy paleve u mbyll (*sinteza*).

Gjate perjudhave te mevonshme u paraqiten librat e Dhjates se Re qe paraqesin disa opinionet e dy paleve dhe disa libra paraqesin bashkimin e tyre. Te vetmet shkrime te shek. te I dhe qe perfaqezonin grupin e grekezuar ishin Letrat e Romakeve, Korintheve I-II, dhe Galatasve, nje perfaqesonte grupin Judaik, dmth Zbulesa. Te tjerat jane te shek. te II dhe perfaqesojne perjudhen e mbylljes se konflikteve (psh. Letra e Judes) ose te bashkimit (Veprat). 

Keto me larte, pervec *Bauer*-it i aprovonin dhe *Zeller*, *Volkmar*, *Kostlin*, *Hilgenfeld*, *Pfleiderer*, *Schwegler*, *Strauss* (fllimisht), *Ritchl* (duke anuar me shume nga teoria e *Kant*-it te cilin e admironte dhe imitonte) dhe me pak *Harnack*, nxenesi i *Ritschl*. Aersisht te fjithe mbrojtesit e ketij interpretimi gjate mesit te shek. te XIX benin pjese ne kete kategori si sot bejne pjese ne kategorine e Norden, Dibelius, Bultmann, Fuchs.


Duke qene ende ne kulmin e tij *Baur*, nxenesi i tij *Strauss*, duke u ndare nga idete e mesuesit, krijoi nje rryme te re te ketij interpretimi duke vene si mjet apomitezen (heqjen e mitit) te cilen metode e kopjoi nga alegoriket e lashte. Sipas *Strauss* ato qe historizohen ne Dhjaten e Re jane mite qe permbajne disa te verteta, nje te vertete te paster dhe ideale. Interpretimi eshte i suksesshem atehere kur mund te interpretoi mire mbulesen mitike dhe te nenkuptoje idete e fshehura. Shkrimin e Dhjates se Re e vendos gjate gjysmes dhe fundit te shekullit te dyte. Idete e *Strauss*-it u priten me kaq entusiazem nga protestantet saqe i morren si nje vije qe ndau shkencen interpretuese ne dy pjese. *Strauss*-i imitonte Celsin nga te lashtet dhe nga me te rinjte *Hegel*-in dhe *Schelling* si dhe morri shume gjera nga *De Wette*.

Nga fundi i shekullit XIX dhe sidomos gjate dekadave te para te shek. te XX u paraqiten shume rryme te interpretimit permbyses ose sic quhen me shpesh shkolla. U paraqit _shkolla dogmatike_, _shkolla thriskiollogjike_ (*Religionsgeschichtliche*), _teologjia dialektike_, dhe _shkolla e historise se formave_ (*Formgeschichtliche*). Rruga e interpretimit permbyses pasqyron rrugen eprotestantizmit, ndarje e vazhdueshme, shume parti, shume kryetare, gjer tek ditet tona arriten qe c'do teolog te kete ambicie per kryetar shkolle dhe te ndaje historine me dysh.

Por para se se te shikojme dhe keto shkolla dua te them disa gjera per keta studiues. Ne kundershtim me ata qe referova ne postimet e tjera dhe me protestantet modern qe jane vetem mendimtare, ekzistuan dhe disa qe ishin kerkues dhe shume prej tyre u lodhen neper burime. Te tille jane protestantet gjermane *Tischendorf*, *Gregory*, *Zahn*, *Soden*, anglikanet *Westcot*t, *Hort*, *Souter* dhe francezet papike *Fillion*, *Godet* dhe *Lagrange*.

Rreth ketyre kishte shume studiues qe ne te vertete kontribuan per shkencen, ne kundershtim me te tjeret qe na lane vetem mendimet e tyre. Por as keta studiues nuk munden as te verteten ta kapin as te fitojne kunder mendimtareve te cilet jane gjithmone idhujt e admirimit te botes teologe protestante. meqe, sic thashe, kerkimi eshte kapistri i c'do lloj shtremberimi, studiuesit me larte nuk bejne pjese ne asnje nga shkollat interpretuese, jane te pavarur dhe konservatore.

Perjashtim perbejne *Harnack* dhe *Soden*, te cilet edhe pse bene shume kerkime kishin teori te gabuaar per Krishtin dhe Dhjaten e Re. Prandaj dhe keta te dy jane te njohur per kontraditat dhe jo-korektesine e tyre. Si te gjithe studiuesite tjere me konservatizmin e tyre edhe keta te dy me jo-korektesine e tyre treguan se kerkimet nuk perforcojne interpretimin permbyses dhe ky lloj interpretimi nuk pranon kerkimin. Ky eshte shkaku qe pas 1920 nuk kemi me kerkime dhe interpretuesit jane hedhur me zell ne mendime. Nuk duken te gatshem te perserisin eksperimentin e kerkimit.


_Shkolla dogmatike_ ose sic u quajt me konkretisht teoria e mosekzistences se Jezusit kishte si perfaqesues kryesor *Wellhausen*. Sipas kesaj teorie ose shkolle Jezusi jo vetem qe nuk ishte Krisht dhe Perendi, por ishte e dyshimshe edhe ekzistenca e tij si person historik, si njeri i thjeshte. Te tjere perfaqesues te _shkolles dogmatike_, jo dhe kaq fanatike pranuan se kishte ekzistuar nje fare Jezusi, por ungjillet nuk na tregojne imazhin e tij historik dhe real por na tregojne nje imazh qe eshte idealizuar nga besimi dhe entuziasmi i Krishtereve te pare.

Te Krishteret hyjnizuan Jezusin duke shtuar ne jeten e tij mitet dhe mrekullite per ta bere me te dashur dhe u bene objekt besimi. Pra ungjillet dhe pergjithesisht librat e Dhjates se Re nuk permbajne fakte historike por pasqyrojne *dogmen* dhe besimin e Krishtereve te pare per udheheqesin e tyre. per kete teori u quajt kjo shkolle *dogmatike*.

_Shkolla thriskiollogjike_ te se ciles perfaqesuesit jane *J. Weiss*, *Bousset*, *Reitzenstein*, *Loisy*, *Cumont* dhe te tjere, shikon Krishterizmin si nje nga fete te epokes krahasuese te shek. te I dhe te II. keta perfaqesues besojne se shume religione mistike pagane sic eshte feja e Mithres, e Kivelit, e Ateit, te Osirit dhe te Isides, mandaizmi, judaizmi linden krishterizmin. Kurse librat e Dhjates se Re qe jane te mbyshura me me huazime dhe ide nga keto religjione jane konkluzionet dhe perpunimet nga libra te ndryshem. Qe te tregoj nje imazh te kesaj shkolle interpretimi po referoj si interpretojne kete pjese te Bibles, te Gjon. 2:1-11. Vera, thone, tregon se pas jezusit fshihet Dionisi, perendia e veres dhe te gjitha te tjerat shpjegohen nga kjo ane....

Si reaksion per ekstremizmat e shkollave te larte permendura u paraqit _dialektika teologjike_ me perfaqesues *Barth*, *Brunner*, *Thurneysen*, Bultmann, dhe disa te tjere. Shkolla nuk ishte vetem interpretuese por edhe dogmatike, me kuptimin klasik te termit. Perfaqesuesit e teologjise dialektike pohojne ne shkrimet e tyre, se besojne ne hyjnine e Krishtit dhe ne ringjalljen e Tij. Por theksojne kaq shume moskuptimin dhe karakterin mbinatyral te Perendise dhe japin karakterizima te tilla per misherimin dhe ringjalljen e Krishtit saqe edhe konservatoret e kritikes negative te dyshojne per besimin e shkrimtareve.

Thone p.sh. nga njera ane se Perendia edhe pas shfaqjes se Tij ne Krisht ngelet ne mbinaturen e tij te larget kurse nga ana tjeter mbi kryq vdes heroi, profeti, mrekulli-beresi qe te jetoi Biri i Perendise, se ringjallja e Krishtit nuk eshte nje fakt historik por mbi-historik dhe mbi-sensitiv. Kundershtaret i akuzojne se shprehen ne menyre indiferente per Jezusin e misheruar dhe se vecojne Jezusin <> nga ai <>, se mohojne ringjalljen dhe faktin historik te kryqezimit, se jane nen ndikimin e filozofise dhe te skepticizmit, se risjellin markionitizmin (= mohimi i misherimit) dhe hiliastiken.

Mendimet e perfaqesuesve te teologjise dialektike dhe sulmet ndaj saj nga te tjeret jane krejt ne kontradite. Shkolla anon me shume nga interpretimi alegorik, dhe prandaj krijoi te tille reaksion kunder saj. Eshte lidhesja midis interpretimit negativ dhe atij alegorik edhe pse kronikisht nuk gjendet midis tyre. Kishte me pak perkrahes. Disa nga keta vazhduan me devijimin e tyre duke krijuar interpretim akoma me negativ.

Shkollen e _historise se formave_ e perfaqesojne *Heinrici, Norden, Wendland, Dibelius, Alberz, Bertram, Fuchs, Gogarten, Bornkam, Kasemann, Fascher* dhe shume te tjere. Disa nga keta me pare benin pjese ne _teologjine dialektike_, nga e cila u larguan per kete shkolle te re. Kjo shkolle ka karakter zgjedhes dhe krahasues, me kuptimin qe po merrte dhe zgjidhte nga shkollat e tjera ato pjese qe dukeshin me te 'mencura' dhe i rezistonin kritikes.

Kete shkolle e krijoi, pa patur te till qellim, nje interpretues i shekullit te XIX qe interpretonte Psalmet dhe dha disa shenime per Ungjillet dhe qe quhej *Gunkel*. Me pas u paraqiten mendimet e teologut *Heinrici* dhe filologet Norden dhe *Wendland* me kuptimin se po krijonin nje shkolle interpretimi. Sipas kesaj shkolle, sic u paraqit deri me sot, tekset e Dhjates se Re, duke arritur tek ne pas nje perpunimi, perbehen nga shume forma letrare te cilat u ngjiten midis tyre ose u futen ne tekstin e pare duke na dhene librat qe kemi sot.

Te gjitha keto forma perbejne nje tradite popullore te cilen formalizuan se fundmi shkrimtaret e Ungjilleve sipas nevojave teologjike, administrative, politike dhe apologjitike te tyre. Keshtu plotesuan tekstet me shume elemente greke, te traditave te tjera lindore dhe te feve mistike. Nga keto teori mund te dalloi ndonjeri dy nga rrenjet themelore te kesaj shkolle interpretimi, dmth parimet e _shkolles dogmatike_ dhe parimet e asaj _thriskiologjike_.

Nje burim tjeter i ketyre teorive eshte influenca e sistemeve filozofike te shekullit te XVIII dhe XIX. Meqe perkrahesit e kesaj shkolle jane te shumte dhe nuk kane ngjashmeri sa per pjeset e formave qe shikojne tek Ungjillet, po permend vetem opinionet e *Dibelius* dhe te *Bultmann*. Qe te dy e dallojne tekstin e Ungjilleve ne dy pjese, *fjalet* dhe *tregimet*.

Sipas *Dibelius* tek *fjalet* dallohen a) proverba b) fjale me pamje c) tregime me krahasime d) profecira e) urdherime te shkurtra f) urdherime te gjata kurse tregimet i *dallon* ne a) shembuj b) nuvela c) legjenda d) historia e pasionit e) mite.

Sipas *Bultmann* tek* fjalet* dallohen keto forma, a) fjale ose proverba ne te cilat Jezusi paraqitet si mesues i njohurise b) fjale profetike dhe zbuluese c) fjale juridike anti-judaike d) fjale qe referohen tek fytyra e Jezusit e) fjale me krahasime (parabolat) f) citime, kurse* tregimet* i dallon ne a) mrekulli b) histori dhe c) legjenda.

Dallon pra 9 forma qe mblidhen ne dy pjese. Sic eshte e dukur, keto forma shume here jane e njejta gje qe perseritet. Eshte per tu habitur se ne cilen forme e donin interpretuesit tekstet qe te pranonin origjinalitetin dhe thjeshtesine e tyre; duhet te mos kishte keto <> apo te kishte vetem nje? C'do tekst me te tilla kritere dallohet ne shume forma. Shkolla e _historise se formave_ duke pranuar *a priori* se librat e Dhjates se Re nuk jane te frymezuara dhe as origjinale dhe homogjene mohon ringjalljen e Krishtit dhe hyjnine e Tij dhe me zor po pranon qenien historike <>.

*Bultmann* pervec ketyre qe thash perdori dhe taktiken e 'shembjes se miteve' duke imituar krejtesisht *Strauss*-in i cili kishte imituar *Origjenin*, *Filonin* dhe *Platonin*. Dhe per te gjitha po perseriti ato qe kishte thene *Strauss* duke plotesuar edhe kete shenim, se bota ne botekuptimin e te lashteve dhe ne Dhjaten e Re formohet nga tre nivele; nga _qielli_ qe jeton Perendia bashke me engjejt, nga _toka_ qe jetojne njerezit dhe qe veprojne frymat e mira dhe frymat e keqija (demone) dhe nga _ferri_ qe e sundon djalli, kurse shkenca e sotme zbuloi se keto tre nivele nuk egzistojne.

Keqkuptoi ne menyre te rreme *Bultmann* theniet konvencionale te Shkrimeve, per te cilat po shkruajne dhe lene te kuptohen shkrimtaret e frymezuar, se jane vetem konvencionale. *Bultmann* sa per kete tepri behet pjese ne nje vije tjeter teorike; ate te *De Wette - Strauss, Bultmann*. C'do njeri nga keta imiton te meparmin. Ndikohet *Bultmanni* edhe nga filozofi *Hegel*, si dhe *Strauss*, dhe sa per me teper nga filozofi ateist *Heidegger* te cilin e admiron me pasion.

Shkolla me e re dhe ajo qe paraqet akoma shkrime interpretuese eshte ajo e Upsalles, ne Suedi te se ciles perfaqesues jane *Fridrischen, Lindeskog, Gerhardson, Reicke, Riesenfeld* dhe shume te tjere. Kjo shkolla, edhe pse do te duket sikur paraqet ide te reja nuk ben gje tjeter vecse te ricikloi idete dhe teorite qe u paraqiten nga shkollat e meparshme.

Kjo shkolle u krijua nga reaksioni qe filloi ne shkollen e meparshme (te historise se formave). Meqe dmth shkolla e meparshme u eliminua nga reaksioni i madh, kaq nga ana konservative e protestanteve aq edhe nga fuqia e kerkimeve dhe studimeve serjoze, u be e mundur te transformohet ne nje shkolle tjeter. Si _teologjia dialektike_ doli nga reaksioni kunder _shkolles dogmatike_ dhe asaj _thriskiollogjike_ keshtu edhe shkolla e Upsalles doli nga renojat e _shkolles se historise se formave_, pasi hoqi te gjitha te metat e meparshme.

_Shkolla e historise se formave_ nuk gjeti vetem reaksion nga ana konservative e protestanteve edhe nga Katoliket por edhe nga vete pjesetaret e saj. Sepse kishte kaq sulme te forta saqe mund te konsiderohet si 'lufte civile akademike'. Shkolla e Upsalles ka pamje te jashtme konservative, ne te vertete nuk eshte. Do ne te vertete te paraqesi pikepamje per Krishtin dhe Dhjaten e Re qe nuk kane baze por nuk do te provoje edhe 'sulmet' qe paten shkollat e para. Dhe keshtu kerkon me shume mjeshteri gjera enigmatike, jo-konkrete dhe fleksible.

Sipas shkolles se Upsalles Krishti ishte nje person historik, por jo Perendi. Nje rabbi (mesues) i thjeshte qe dha mesim ne nje pjese te vogel qe po e ndjekte. Mesimi i tij fillestar nuk paraqitet ne Ungjillet sepse midis tij dhe shkrimit te Ungjilleve kishte nje periudhe te gjate te zhvillimit te tradites popullore e cila me shume transformime u fut ne Ungjille.

Dallohen tek teksti i sotem shume <>. Shenjat psh e Dhjates se Re jane format e ndryshuara te Dhjates se Vjeter. Metamorfoza eshte legjende nga nje feste e judejve me te njejtin emer dhe eshte nje forme e zhvilluar e cadrave te judejve prandaj dhe Pjetri kerkon te vendosin ne mal tre cadra. Shkolla e Upsalles duke patur ndergjegjen se eshte nje forme tjeter e shkolles se historise se formave, tregon boten e saj tek fakti i metamorfozes se Krishtit.

Perfaqesuesit e kesaj shkolle konsiderojne Kishen si nje produkt te rrethanave te ndryshme qe dhe si nje trashgimtar te paligjshem te Ungjillit. Pra, sipas kesaj shkolle nuk njohim as c'fare ka qene Jezusi, as c'fare mesime dha, as kur i dha, as si ishte Krishterimi i hershem por megjithate mund te themi se Krishti nuk ishte Perendi, as u ngjall, se Dhjata e Re nuk eshte mesimi i njeriut historikisht qe quhej Jezu dhe se Kisha nuk ajo qe krijoi ky njeri. Eshte e dukur se duke thene kete te fundit kane nder mend si Kishe, Kishen e sotme te Suedise!

Interpretimi protestant (permbyses) u paraqit fillimisht me mohime, si shkim sakrileg. Dhe gjeti nje pjese te madhe njerezish qe e pranoi dhe e aprovoi, duke u ndjere mire qe shikonin te shembeshin gjerat e shenjta, por gjende pengesa tek llogjika e disa njerezve qe nuk i merrte parasysh. Keshtu pas pesngesat e ketyre la me njane mohimet dhe genjeshtrat dhe vazhdoi me mohime cinike. Pas kesaj, prape duke gjetur pengesa, la mohimin cinik dhe po merret me preokupime imagjinare te mohimit. Edhe sot kerkon nje 'strehe' pasi nga pengesat e reja e la dhe teorine j-konkrete.

Por ajo qe do te thote eshte e njejta gje. Eshte ajo qe kishte thene *Grotius*, se te gjitha librat e Bibles nuk jane te frymezuara, as origjinale, dhe as serjoze; dhe te gjitha qe permenden ne to jane genjeshtra, as u ngjall Krishti, nuk ishte Perendi. te gjitha sa mesohen ne Dhjaten e Re nuk mund te kene aplikim dhe eshte budallallek te rregulloi ndonjeri jeten e tij sipas Dhjates se Re. Keshtu interpreton Shkrimet interpretimi permbyses.

U tregua, besoj, se ku udhezoi interpretimi i lire (protestant) i Bibles....

*FUND*

----------


## Matrix

Tanhauser,

Te falenderoj per mundin dhe kohen e harxhuar per perkthimin e ketij materiali,
por me sa kam kuptuar gjate leximit, ideja kryesore e tij eshte:

"Interpretimi i lire i Bibles te con ne ateizem"

Tanhauser, me vjen keq, por une nuk mendoj keshtu.
Cdokush qe ka Frymen e Krishtit, eshte i lire ta lexoje dhe ta shijoje ate qe thuhet aty. Ai qe nuk e ka kete fryme, dhe sikur ta lexoje, nuk do kuptoje asgje.

Une do thoja vetem kaq:

Vete ideja e interpretimit te Bibles, qofte ky interpretim i lire, ose jo, eshte ide e gabuar.
Bibla nuk u shkrua qe te jete objekt interpretimi, por u shkrua si nje leter dashurie e Zotit ndaj Kishes se Tij, permes Apostujve te Tij.

A mund te interpretohet nje leter qe dikush i dergon te dashures se vet?

Jo, ajo leter lexohet, dhe sherben si ushqim, per ate qe e lexon.
Nqs kjo leter i bie ne dore dikujt tjeter, ai nuk do kuptoje shume gjera qe thuhen aty, sepse ai do jete jashte kesaj marredhenieje dashurie qe ekziston mes atij qe shkruan dhe asaj qe lexon.

----------


## Tannhauser

> Te falenderoj per mundin dhe kohen e harxhuar per perkthimin e ketij materiali,


Te lutem,

por materiali u shkruajt per forumin, nuk u perkthye nga ndonje artikull gati.

Tani, per temen




> "Interpretimi i lire i Bibles te con ne ateizem"


pergjigja eshte jo. Interpretimi i lire, i larguar nga tradita te con ne kakodoksi. Dhe te gjitha herezite, qe nga te medhat e lashtesise, monothelitizmi, arianizmi, monofisitizmi, deri ne ditet e sotme me protestantet dhe deget e tij, katoliket nuk jane gje tjeter vecse prodhime te interpretimit te keq te Bibles.

Pse behet ky interpretimi i keq? Sepse te gjithe injorojne parime themelore te interpretimit. Bibla kerkon devotim dhe studim se atje eshte mesimi per shpetimin tone. Nuk mund te nxjeri asnjeri interpretime te ndryshme pervec atyre qe kane dashur te thone shkrimtaret e saj.

Te te jap nje shembull.

Di sa qindra herezi kane shperthyer vetem dhe vetem se nuk kuptuan kete shkrim?

*Ju keni dëgjuar që ju thashë: "Unë po shkoj dhe do të kthehem te ju". Po të më donit, do të gëzoheshit sepse unë thashë: "Po shkoj tek Ati"; sepse Ati është më i madh se unë.* (Gjoni 14:28)

I pari qe e interpreton sakte eshte Shen Irineu i Lionit (jo Seminaristi, i verteti). Ne qofte se une do pyes protestantet ta interpretojne kete varg te jesh i sigurt se do gjesh 101 interpretime.

Dhe nuk eshte vetem kjo...

----------


## Matrix

Tannhauser,

Herezite mund te vijne nga shume drejtime.
Herezi ka pasur dhe atehere kur nuk ekzistonte Bibla (e kanonizuar)
Prandaj burimi i herezive nuk eshte shtremberimi i Bibles, por mendja e rene e njeriut.

Ashtu sic thashe dhe me siper, Bibla nuk u shkrua per te qene objekt interpretimesh dialektike(protestante,katolike,ortodokse etj), por per te qene ushqim frymor per Kishat e shekullit te pare, dhe te gjitha shekujve.

Ne rast se marrim nje varg ketu dhe nje varg aty, do e "detyrojme" Biblen te pohoje ate qe duam ne.

----------


## Albo

> Ashtu sic thashe dhe me siper, Bibla nuk u shkrua per te qene objekt interpretimesh dialektike(protestante,katolike,ortodokse etj), por per te qene ushqim frymor per Kishat e shekullit te pare, dhe te gjitha shekujve.


Bibla eshte nje permbledhje librash dhe cdo liber perbehet nga faqe dhe cdo faqe nga rreshta, dhe cdo rresht me fjale. Ku e gjen ushqimin shpirteror ne to? Nuk ke per ta gjetur ne asnje vend pasi mesimet e Bibles nuk jane "ushqime frymore" sic i quan ti ne mendjen tende, jane keshilla, mesime, urdherime qe duhet ti dije e mesoje sic duhet cdo i krishtere.

Ushqimi frymor i cdo te Krishteri eshte MISHI dhe GJAKU i Krishtit, qe e marrin me misterin me te larte te Kishes, Kungimin. Ato mesimet e Shkrimit te Shenjte, ato mesimet e Tradites se Shenjte, ajo Kreshma e Madhe, ato lutjet pa pushim, kane per qellim qe te na pergatisin ne per tu bere te denje qe te marrim ate "ushqimin frymor" qe ti ze ne goje, Kungimin e Shenjte me Perendine. Prandaj mos e ngaterro mesimin me perjetimin e hyjnores.

Mesimi vlen per mendjen dhe intelektin, misteret e Kishes vlejne per shpirtin e cdo besimtari.

Kur Shkrimi i Shenjte nxirret jashte Kishes, ai del jashte kontekstit ne te cilen u shkrua, jashte Tradites se Shenjte Apostolike qe eshte burimi i vertete i Shkrimit. Askush pervec Kishes se Shenjte dhe Apostolike nuk e ka te drejten e interpretimit te Shkrimit pasi vetem ne te gjejme vazhdimesine e Tradites se Shenjte Apostolike. Dhe interpretimi i Kishes, nuk duhet te shihet vetem si interpretimet e akumuluara nga x shenjtor apo y at i Kishes. Cdo shenjtor ka dhene kontributin e tij ne shtjellimin e Shkrimit te Shenjte, por cdo shtjellim i tyre nuk eshte marre automatikisht si i vertete pa kaluar me pare testin e Tradites se Shenjte, pa u pranuar si i vertete nga i gjithe komuniteti i krishtere.

Ka patur momente ne histori kur hierarkia kishtare ka kryer herezi te tilla qe kane cenuar edhe vete doktrinen orthodhokse, por keto herezi nuk i kane rezistuar kohes pikerisht se kane hasur ne rezistencen e besimtareve te thjeshte. 

Dhe po te mesosh mbi jeten e shenjtoreve ke per te pare se si keta si hap te pare ne shenjterimin e tyre kane venen nen kontroll pasionet e trupit, si kane hequr dore nga gjithcka qe njerezit vleresojne ne kete bote, dhe si ia kane nenshtruar vullnetin e tyre nje ati shpirteror qe eshte udherrefyesi i tyre ne rrugen e nisur drejt njohjes se Perendise.

Thelbi i herezise protestante eshte keqinterpretimi i vullnetit te lire njerezor. Per nje protestant vullneti i lire eshte e drejta e lindur per te njohur dhe interpretuar Fjalen e Perendise, kurse per nje orthodhoks vullneti i lire nenkupton braktisjen e vullnetit njerezor dhe perqafimi i Vullnetit Hyjnor.

Albo

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

> Tannhauser,
> 
> Herezite mund te vijne nga shume drejtime.
> Herezi ka pasur dhe atehere kur nuk ekzistonte Bibla (e kanonizuar)
> Prandaj burimi i herezive nuk eshte shtremberimi i Bibles, por mendja e rene e njeriut.
> 
> Ashtu sic thashe dhe me siper, Bibla nuk u shkrua per te qene objekt interpretimesh dialektike(protestante,katolike,ortodokse etj), por per te qene ushqim frymor per Kishat e shekullit te pare, dhe te gjitha shekujve.
> 
> Ne rast se marrim nje varg ketu dhe nje varg aty, do e "detyrojme" Biblen te pohoje ate qe duam ne.


Herezite (aka 'mendimi ndryshe') ekzistojne vetem atehere kur nje vizion standard uzurpon te gjithe te tjeret me forcen e Perandorit (konstantin). 

Sa per ushqim 'frymor'...as Cifutet, eterit e ty, nuk e mendojne Torah-un si te tille. Ka rabine, e trainim te perbindshem derisa ti besohet Izraelitit kapaciteti per te lexuar. Protestantet, duke ja dhene ne dore Shkrimin kujtdo kane pjelle qe kulceder me shume koka. Ndoshta ishte mire keshtu. Prej jush linden kombet moderne, kapitalizmi, ekonomia e tregut etj etj. Nga ana tjeter, per hir te se vertetes duhet thene qe ajo qe mendojne Ortodokset e Katoliket mbi shkrimin e shenjte qendron.

----------


## Manulaki

> Bibla eshte nje permbledhje librash dhe cdo liber perbehet nga faqe dhe cdo faqe nga rreshta, dhe cdo rresht me fjale. Ku e gjen ushqimin shpirteror ne to? Nuk ke per ta gjetur ne asnje vend pasi mesimet e Bibles nuk jane "ushqime frymore" sic i quan ti ne mendjen tende, jane keshilla, mesime, urdherime qe duhet ti dije e mesoje sic duhet cdo i krishtere.
> 
> Ushqimi frymor i cdo te Krishteri eshte MISHI dhe GJAKU i Krishtit, qe e marrin me misterin me te larte te Kishes, Kungimin. Ato mesimet e Shkrimit te Shenjte, ato mesimet e Tradites se Shenjte, ajo Kreshma e Madhe, ato lutjet pa pushim, kane per qellim qe te na pergatisin ne per tu bere te denje qe te marrim ate "ushqimin frymor" qe ti ze ne goje, Kungimin e Shenjte me Perendine. Prandaj mos e ngaterro mesimin me perjetimin e hyjnores.
> 
> Mesimi vlen per mendjen dhe intelektin, misteret e Kishes vlejne per shpirtin e cdo besimtari.
> 
> Kur Shkrimi i Shenjte nxirret jashte Kishes, ai del jashte kontekstit ne te cilen u shkrua, jashte Tradites se Shenjte Apostolike qe eshte burimi i vertete i Shkrimit. Askush pervec Kishes se Shenjte dhe Apostolike nuk e ka te drejten e interpretimit te Shkrimit pasi vetem ne te gjejme vazhdimesine e Tradites se Shenjte Apostolike. Dhe interpretimi i Kishes, nuk duhet te shihet vetem si interpretimet e akumuluara nga x shenjtor apo y at i Kishes. Cdo shenjtor ka dhene kontributin e tij ne shtjellimin e Shkrimit te Shenjte, por cdo shtjellim i tyre nuk eshte marre automatikisht si i vertete pa kaluar me pare testin e Tradites se Shenjte, pa u pranuar si i vertete nga i gjithe komuniteti i krishtere.
> 
> Ka patur momente ne histori kur hierarkia kishtare ka kryer herezi te tilla qe kane cenuar edhe vete doktrinen orthodhokse, por keto herezi nuk i kane rezistuar kohes pikerisht se kane hasur ne rezistencen e besimtareve te thjeshte. 
> ...


Albo, nuk mendoj se ajo qe do te thuash eshte pikerisht qe "nuk ka ushqim shpirteror ne Bibel" pasi po te ishte ashtu, as shkrimet e shenjtoreve qe ti i perkthen me pasion dhe deshire do te ishin thjesht shkrime dhe asgje me teper, dhe tradita qe ndjekim nuk do te ishte me teper sesa nje feste e rendomte si Halloween apo Memorial day, apo dita e 1 Majit... etj.

Shkrimet e Shenjta, jane te shenjta vetem per ata qe jane Bij te Perendise. Per te tjeret jane thjesht nje roman, ose nje biografi boterore.
Ja qe shkrimet bejne kete perfaqesim te dyzuar... per ca jane jete dhe per te tjere jane vdekje.

Sikur Shkrimet vertet te ishin te pafrymezuara, nuk do te ngriheshim ne Kishe me kembe sa here qe lexohet Ungjilli... mendo gjithe sherbesen qe behet dhe do kuptosh c'dua te them

----------


## Matrix

> Kur Shkrimi i Shenjte nxirret jashte Kishes, ai del jashte kontekstit ne te cilen u shkrua, jashte Tradites se Shenjte Apostolike qe eshte burimi i vertete i Shkrimit.


Albo,
Ketu nuk po flasim per nxjerrje jashte Kishes te Bibles.
Eshte mese e vertete se nqs je jashte Kishes, jo vetem qe nuk e kupton Biblen, por as nuk ja vlen ta lexosh. 

Por, pikerisht ketu eshte dhe problemi.

Ti me Kishe nenkupton nje Institucion Zyrtar dhe jo Kishen e Ngritur me Gure te Gjalle, Kishen e Lire, Kishen Organike qe ka ekzistuar dhe do ekzistoje deri ne perjetesi, megjithese mund te konsiderohet heretike dhe te perndiqet.

Dhe se fundmi do doja ta mbyll me keto fjale:
Ne mbreterine e Krishtit nuk ka lufte se kush eshte me e rendesishme, Kisha apo Bibla, sepse cdo gje ka vendin e saj. Bibla u dha si ushqim per Kishen e Tij dhe pikerisht ne kete Kishe, Bibla mund te kuptohet dhe te shijohet me mire.

_Ja, unë qëndroj te dera dhe trokas; nëse dikush dëgjon zërin tim dhe të hapë derën, unë do të hyj tek ai dhe do të ha darkë me të dhe ai me mua.

Jezus_

*Dhe Fryma dhe nusja thonë: "Eja!". Dhe ai që dëgjon le të thotë: "Eja!". Dhe ai që ka etje, le të vijë; dhe ai që do, le të marrë si dhuratë ujin e jetës.*

----------


## deshmuesi

> Duke shrpesuar ne mirekuptimin tuaj, po hap nje teme per diferencat e ortodokseve dhe protestanteve. Nje pjese e ketyre eshte interpretimi i Bibles dhe tradita e shenjte.
> 
> Sic eshte e ditur Bibla interpretohet drejte ne baze te tradites se shenjte. Keshtu interpretohet ne Kishe. Qe nga mesjeta ama ne Perendim, traditen e shenjte e zevendesoi nje mase nga tradita popullore krejt te kunderta me Biblen.
> 
> Ky ishte nje gabim i madh te cilin e luftoi *Luteri*. Duke mos mundur *Luteri* te te dalloi traditen e shenjte nga traditat popullore i mohoi qe te dyaj. Pa e kuptuar, u gjend ne nevoje per nje baze interpretimi dhe krijoi keshtu nje substitute (υποκαταστατο). Tha se Bibla duhet te interpretohet ne baze te fjales hyjnore. Po c'fare eshte kjo 'fjala hyjnore'? Ne qofte se eshte nje gje e huaj edhe nga Bibla edhe nga tradita e shenjte e mohuar, nuk eshte gje tjeter vecse nje mendim i c'do interpretuesi qe interpreton lirisht. Ky eshte 'interpretimi i lire' qe u krijua nga *Luteri*.
> 
> 
> 
> *FUND*


 Kam vetem nje pyetje te shkurter, ne lidhje me shkrimin tuaj.
  Kush ja u intepretoi apsotujve FJALET( qofte e folur dhe qofte e shkrojtur) qe ata i mesuan kishes?
 Mendoj se ne ate kohe nuk kishte aspak nje tradite, ashtu sic kane  sot kishat qofte  katolike, orthodhokse e tjera. Pra nese do te nisem nga menyra se si ju e paraqesni ne kete shkrim, ku ne menyre fondamentale na tregoni se shkrimi i shenjte interpretohet vetem me ane te TRADITES, atehere natyrisht qe  dua te di se, cila ishte TRADITA ku apsotujt u mbeshteten per te shpjeguar predikimet ne kishe si dhe shkrimet qe ata ju derguan kishave te ndryshme. 
 Faktikisht duke lexuar shkrimin e shenjte Biblen,  vete Jezusi me  deshmon faktin me madhor dhe me te fuqishem, duke me treguar se, MESIMI i fjales se Perendise vjen plotesisht nga MESUESI Fryma e Shenjte. Pikerisht apsotujt dhe te gjithe profetet dhe te gjithe bijte e Perendie, folen jo nga vetja, por nga Fryma. MEsuan jo nga vetje por nga Fryma. Zbuluan intepretimin e vertet jo nga vetja por nga Fryma. Prandaj Jzeusi para se te largohej ju tha dishepujve te tij: 
 "Por Ngushelluesi, Fryma e Shenjte qe Ati do tju dergoje ne emrin tim, do tju MEOSJE  CDO GJE..."
 Nese do te ishte sipas asaj cka ju shkruani ketu , atehere  JEzusi ne kete pike duhej te thoshte se, Tradita do te mesoje kishen time permes interpretimit te saj. Por a eshte keshtu?? Apostujt dhe vete kisha e hershme, nuk i perkisnin anje lloj tradite, dhe nuk ecen nen regullat e mesimet e ndonje lloj tradite.
  Kur lindi tradita dhe cfare ajo solli ne vete te saj?  Mendoj se kjo eshte pyetja baze prej ku mund te nisim diskutimin tone. 
  Ju nuk mund te kuptoni fjalet e Luterit, kur tha se, bibla mund te interpretohet VETEM bazuar ne Fjalen Hyjnore. Kjo, pasi Fjala Hyjnore eshte ajo fjale qe doli prej gojes se Atit, ku permes Frymes ju dha profeteve dhe kishes se Perendise. Pra Luteri deshmon qarte dhe ju tregon atyre, te cilet e perdornin fjalen ne interes te tyre dhe jo te Krishtit, se  kisha e Krishtit duhet te ece vetem nen Mesimin  dhe zbulesen qe  MESUESI  Fryma e Shenjte,  i jep kishes se Krishtit. Kjo, pasi vetem AI eshte Ngushellimtari te cilin Krishti e dergoi per te udhehequr dhe mesuar kishen e Tij.

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

> Pra Luteri deshmon qarte dhe ju tregon atyre, te cilet e perdornin fjalen ne interes te tyre dhe jo te Krishtit, se  kisha e Krishtit duhet te ece vetem nen Mesimin  dhe zbulesen qe  MESUESI  Fryma e Shenjte,  i jep kishes se Krishtit.


Gjithe ceshtja eshte tek kush e prodhoi Shkrimin e shenjte. Protestantet thone 'Zoti ia levizi doren shkruesit'. Te tjeret thone: 'shkruesi e luajti vete doren e vet!'. Kaq!

----------


## Seminarist

Patjeter qe Bibla dhe leximi i saj konsiderohet ushqim shpirteror. Mjaft te lexoni, pervec qindra deshmive te Eterve, jeten dhe theniet e Shen Serafimit te Sarovit, por edhe ne jeten e At Kleopas te Rumanise, qe fjeti vetem ne 1998.

Nga ana tjeter, Liturgjia konsiston pikerisht nga dy boshte, qe kane te bejne me Fjalen:

1) Leximi i FJALES se Perendise (Letrat e Apostojve dhe Ungjilli) dhe predikimi mbi to.

2) Kungimi me Fjalen, Krishtin.



Nuk eshte e rastesishme, qe Eterit analfabete dhe qe rrinin me vite te vemtuar ne shkretetire, e dinin Shkrimin permendesh, ose dinin pasazhe te tera te tij.

Madje, mund t'ju them, qe ne Kishen Ortodokse Misteri/Sakramenti eshte me i gjere se sa numri shtate. Ne nje fare menyre Sakrament eshte dhe LEXIMI i Bibles, qe konsiderohet si Kungim me Zotin, disa Eter e konsiderojne Lutje e Paster.




Problemi eshte se Tannhauser, mesa kam pare une, nuk e kap thelbin e tematikes se gabimit protestant ne lidhje me menyren se si Bibla konsiderohet dhe shkon e ngaterrohet me info qe ka te beje me emra pa fund.....



TRADITA, ua kemi spjeguar ne disa tema, eshte JETA e GJALLE e TRUPIT te Krishtit, Kishes dhe jo thjesht nje grup mesimesh te shkruajtura ose jo pervec atyre te Bibles.


Ne kete pikepamje, vete Shkrimi/Bibla eshte TRADITE, sepse ai e merr ekzistencen pikerisht nga ky BASHKIM/KUNGIM i Zotit me popullin e Tij, Kishen. Prandaj pra dhe Bibla nuk mund te kuptohet e as interpretohet JASHTE Kishes dhe jetes se saj, Tradites.

----------


## Seminarist

Vetem kur te kuptohet ky KUNGIM, dmth Bashkim i popullit te Perendise me Perendine, atehere do te kuptohet qarte se, sic e deshmon vete Bibla ne fakt, qellimi i Krishtit ishte te formonte, apo me sakte te themeloste ne veten e Tij, shume me teper se nje LIBER drejtues, nje KISHE te gjalle qe do te ishte Trupi i Tij (mistik). Nga kjo vertetesi dhe ky fakt burojne te gjitha aspektet e tjera dhe kete lidhje Krishti-Kishe ne NJe, nuk e nderpret dot askush dhe asgje.




Ne kete sens, ne kohen e Apostojve ka PASUR TRADITE, sepse ka qene pikerisht Kungimi Krisht-Kishe, dmth Krishti dhe Apostojt, Fjalet qe Ai u la atyre jo me ane letre por direkt si deshmi e gjalle, qe i mundesoi apostojt te vepronin ne Emer te Tij.


Askund nuk shohim ne Bibel qe Krishti tu kerkonte Apostojve te SHKRUANIN porosite e Tij ne forme libri si garanci qe porosite e tij te mos ndryshoheshin dhe ne menyre qe nje shkrim i tille te ishte nje lloj Kreu i Kishes...

----------


## NoName

Duhet pasë para sysh se çdo përkthim është interpretim. Është e pamundur që të jenë identik teksti origjinal dhe ai i përkthyer. Sidoqoftë duhet dalluar përkthimet që bëhen për t'u përdorur "shkencërisht" dhe përkthimi për lexim shpirtëror, ose përkthim i lirshëm. 

Nëse dikush e përkthen Biblën që më vonë të mund të bëhen studime teologjike, filozofike, letrare... në të, atëherë është thuaja se e pamundur që këtij kushti t`i përngjitet edhe hijeshija e tingëllimës së gjuhës në të lexuar. Në të shumtën e rasteve ndodh që përkthimi i lirshëm shkon në dëm të asaj që është autentike (por që "kuptohet" më lehtë) kurse përkthimi shkencor është më i "saktë" por më vështirë i kuptueshëm.



*NoName*

----------


## Tannhauser

> Problemi eshte se Tannhauser, mesa kam pare une, nuk e kap thelbin e tematikes se gabimit protestant ne lidhje me menyren se si Bibla konsiderohet dhe shkon e ngaterrohet me info qe ka te beje me emra pa fund.....


Une Seminarist, nuk mund te bej sondazhe te shikoj se c'fare mendimi ka njeri sekt protestant mbi Biblen apo tjetri. Ajo qe bera me larte ishte te marr c'do teolog protestant qe nga Luteri derin ne shkollat e fundit dhe te tregoj, nga studimet e tyre, interpretimin e gabuar mbi biblen.

Tani qe te pergjigjem pak edhe per pyetjet e tjera do shtjelloj disa probleme-aspekte qe duhet te merren parasysh kur behet interpretimi.

Eshte me te vertete per tu habitur c'do njeri i sotem pse Interpretmi i Shkrimeve (sidomos i Dhjates se Re) eshte kaq teme e madhe dhe me kundershtime sepse Dhjata e Re eshte nje liber i thjeshte ne gjuhe dhe kuptohet lehte. Dhe ne te vertete interpretimi si interpretim eshte nje gje e thjeshte dhe jo problematike.

Apostujt ishin njerez te thjeshte dhe shkruanin per njerez te thjeshte dhe keshtu c'do njeri kuptonte gjithcka. Ne kemi nje problem real, diferencen e gjuhes. Dhe nuk e kam fjalen per perkthimet por edhe diferencen me greqishten qe u shkruajt.

Por kjo ne vetvete nuk do ishte problem, vetem se Bibla eshte ceshtje qe rregullon jeten tone dhe nga mesimet e saj varet shpetimi yne. Pra ky ishte nje problem qe krijon ceshtjen e interpretimit jo vetem per ne por edhe per njerezit e shekullit te dyte te cilet flisnin gjhen e Dhjates se Re.

Si behet interpretimi?

Fillimisht duhet thene se ajo qe lexojme e kuptojme sic eshte. Por kjo <> nuk duhet te keqinterpretohet. Por ajo qe lexojme eshte ajo qe duket si kuptimi me i thjeshte.

Kur thote Pavli _Atëherë Pjetri, mbasi i nxori jashtë të gjithë, u ngjunjëzua dhe u lut._ (Veprat 9:40) nenkuptojme se Pjetri u gjunjezua dhe u lut. Asgje me teper. Por kur thote Marku _që i gllabërojnë shtëpitë e të vejave_ (Mark. 12:40) nuk nenekuptojme se farisenjte po hane drunjte dhe guret e shtepive. Pra edhe ne Bibel kemi fleksibilitetin e gjuhes e cila perdoret ne c'do shkrim ose ne c'do gjuhe. Edhe e them kete se ka pasur neper kohera interpretime te tilla, nga te cilat buruan herezi te tera.

Nje parim i pergjithshem i interpretimit eshte se c'do varg interpretohet ne terresine e tij dhe me terresine e tij. Terresia eshte vendi i tekstit qe ndodhet vargu; dhe varet, mund te jet nje fjali, nje paragraf, nje kapitull ose me teper. Sepse aji varg mund te thuhet me shume dhe te kunderta kuptime. Nje rast te tille e kam treguar me larte me *Luterin* dhe interpretimin e Letres se Jakobit.

Do vazhdoj shkrimin ne tjeter postim qe te mos ta bej te lodhshem

vazhdon....

----------


## Tannhauser

Korelacioni i vargjeve eshte nje kuptim me i gjere se terresia. Shume vargje te njejta bashke me terresine e tyre rregullojne interpretimin e te tjerave. Po sjell prape dy shembuj, te kunderta, qe te tregohet gabimi kur nuk merret parasysh korelacioni (lidhja).

Tek Dhjata e Re gjejme mjafte vargje ku Krishti duket njeri. Lind, rritet, ha, pi, fle, lodhet, thuhet <>, emocionohet, qn, dhemb, do jeten njerezore, gjakoset, kryqezohet, vdes, varroset. Nga te gjitha keto dhe ne terresine e tyre duket se eshte njeri. Dhe eshte.

Por ka aq vargje ku Krishti duket Perendi i barabarte me Atin. Ky eshte Zoti, <_> dhe kur Pavli rreferon Jehovane qe gjendet tek Psalmi 102:25 Së lashti ti ke vendosur tokën dhe qiejtë janë vepër e duarve të tua; thote se ky Jehovai, krijuesi i botes, eshte Jezu krishti (Heb. 1:10) Edhe: ``Ti, o Perëndi, në krye themelove tokën dhe qiejt janë vepër e duarve të tu. Nga keto vargje duket se Krishti eshte Perendi. Dhe eshte.

Korelacioni (lidhja) e ketyre vargjeve me ato me siper na tregon se Jezu Krishti eshte edhe Perendi edhe Njeri. Nga interpretimi i dobet, i gabuar i ketyre vargjeve, qe nuk u morr parasysh lidhja me vargjet e tjera. dolen herezite e medha, sic permenda me larte, te lashtesise dhe shume dege te gnosticizmit.

Nje shembull i dyte eshte interpretimi i vargut te Mat. 16:18 Dhe unë po të them gjithashtu se ti je Pjetri, dhe mbi këtë shkëmb unë do të ndërtoj kishën time dhe dyert e ferrit nuk do ta mundin atë. (Shih dhe temen  The Rock of Apostle Peter). Papiket, duke pranuar fillimisht trediten jo-historike se Pjetri ishte peshkopi i pare i Romes, interpretojne kete varg duke thene se Pjetri eshte themeli i Kishes dhe keshtu jane edhe trashgimtaret e tij. Po le menjane anen historike dhe kanonike.

Sa per interpretimin u gabuan krejtesisht sepse nuk morren parasysh lidhjen me vargjet e njejta. Tek ky varg duket Krishti ndertues dhe Pjetri guri themelues. Pavli paraqet veten e tij si arkitekt, besimtaret si mjete ndertimi, dhe Krishtin si te vetmin gur themelues; Sipas hirit të Perëndisë që më është dhënë, si arkitekt i ditur, unë kam hedhur themelin dhe një tjetër ndërton mbi të; por secili të ketë kujdes se si ndërton mbi të, sepse askush nuk mund të hedhë themel tjetër përveç atij që është hedhur, i cili është Jezu Krishti. (I Kor. 3:10-11).

Gjetke, Pavli thote gure themelues te gjithe apostujt dhe profetet e Dhjates se Vjeter, kurse gur te cepit themelor Krishtin, mbi te cilin mbahet e gjithe Kisha (Efes. 2:20-22). Juda referon si themel mbi te cilin ngrihen te Krishteret, besimin (Jud, 20). Gjetke thote Pavli si themele Krishteret e pare te Romes (Rom. 15:20), qe te mos te jete nevoja te arrijne papiket deri tek Pjetri. Si lidhese dhe ngjitese te kesaj ndertese ne disa vargje duket Shpirti i Shenjte dhe ne disa duket dashuria dhe ne disa paqja (Efes. 2:22, 4:3, 4:16). C'fare behet pra: Ka kontradita Dhjata e Re? Kush eshte guri themelor i Kishes?

Nje interpretues serjoz nxjer konkluzionin nga te gjitha keto se i vetmi gur themelues dhe i pazevendesueshem per Kishen eshte Krishti. Mbi Krisht ndertohen apostujt dhe profetet; nje nga keta eshte dhe Pjetri.

Korelacioni (lidhja) na tregon nje parim tjeter te interpretimit, preokupimin e te gjithes. Nuk mund te kemi interpretimin korekt te nje vargu, ne qofte se nuk kuptojme kuptimin e gjithe librit ne te cilin gjendet ose gjithe Bibles. Eshte e pamundur psh te kuptojme frazen <> ne Dhjaten e Re ne qofte se nuk kemi parasysh jo vetem Dhjaten e Re por gjithe profetet e Dhjates se Vjeter. As mundemi te kuptojme Letren derguar Hebrenjve pa patur kuptuar mire Dhjaten e Vjeter dhe sidomos Pentateuhu.


vazhdon....
						_

----------


## marcus1

Më falni që po ndërhyj pasi rregullorja e forumit nuk ma lejon, por doja të bëja një pyetje. Çlidhje kanë të gjitha këto shpjegime më lart me atë që thoni se Bibla nuk mund të kuptohet/interpretohet jashtë Kishës (Ortodokse)?

----------


## Manulaki

> Më falni që po ndërhyj pasi rregullorja e forumit nuk ma lejon, por doja të bëja një pyetje. Çlidhje kanë të gjitha këto shpjegime më lart me atë që thoni se Bibla nuk mund të kuptohet/interpretohet jashtë Kishës (Ortodokse)?


Ideja eshte qe Kisha, nusja e Zotit, eshte Kisha Ortodokse, pasi eshte e vetmja qe ka qendruar besnike ne Fjalen e Perendise e cila u dha nga apostujt dhe nga shenjtoret. Prandaj vetem ajo ka kuptimin dhe interpretimin e Bibles dhe te mesimeve te Zotit.

Cdo interpretim apo kuptim i dhene jashte kesaj Kishe nuk eshte i sakte. Eshte si te thuash nje jo besimtar te shpjegoje Biblen.

Qe te kuptoni ate qe quhet Tradite e Shenjte: jeta e shenjtoreve, veprat, mesimet... hyjne ne ate qe quhet Tradite. Dmth, tradita nuk eshte zakoni i nje praktike te caktuar, por nje jete e gjalle e shenjtoreve, besimtareve ne Zotin.

Puna eshte, se vete Tradita, jeta dmth e Kishes, ka treguar se Kisha eshte shume me teper sesa nje ndarje emrash "ortodokse, katolike, protestante, ungjillore". Te gjithe ata qe kane Kungimin e vertete te Krishtit, e kuptojne se do te kete gjithmone gabime ne kishe, pavaresisht nga emri me te cilin ajo e dallon vetveten. Vetem Zoti eshte Ai qe do te ndaje shapin nga sheqeri.

Nese pyejta jote ka lidhje ne vecanti me faktin qe Tanhh ve ne dukje per intepretimin e tipit terresi dhe corelacion atehere mund te them kete, qe interpretimi i Fjales se Perendise nuk eshte mekanik, por frymeror. Nuk mund te kete rregulla pervec se ato qe jep Fryma.

----------


## Seminarist

> Puna eshte, se vete Tradita, jeta dmth e Kishes, ka treguar se Kisha eshte shume me teper sesa nje ndarje emrash "ortodokse, katolike, protestante, ungjillore". Te gjithe ata qe kane Kungimin e vertete te Krishtit, e kuptojne se do te kete gjithmone gabime ne kishe, pavaresisht nga emri me te cilin ajo e dallon vetveten. Vetem Zoti eshte Ai qe do te ndaje shapin nga sheqeri.




Puna eshte se Tradita, dmth Jeta e Krishtit brenda ne Kishe dhe e Kishes, nuk e deshmon nje gje te tille, perkundrazi, deshmon se cenimi i Dogmave dhe te vertetave themelore te Kishes, konsiston ne vetvete nga 1) renie nga besimi 2) hapje rruge per renie te metejshme.


Te gjithe ata qe kane Kungimin e Krishtit - sic shprehesh ti - e kuptojne se Kisha, ne Kungim me Krishtin eshte e PAGABUESHME, prej ku vjen dhe premtimi i Krishtit se DYERT e FERRIT se mundin dot, dhe se ata do ti njohin ata qe kane rene nga frutet e tyre (ku hyn edhe doktrina) dhe se ate qe ata (Kisha ne Kungim me Krishtin) do te lidhe mbi dhe, Zoti do ta lidh ne qiell, dhe ate qe do zgjidhin mbi dhe, Zoti do ta zgjidhe ne qiell.


Te gjitha keto DESHMI kisha i ka dhene ne BIBEL, e nuk eshte rastesi - por ironi - qe per protestantet pikerisht keto vargje nuk kane as kuptim e as vlere praktike.

----------


## marcus1

> Nese pyejta jote ka lidhje ne vecanti me faktin qe Tanhh ve ne dukje per intepretimin e tipit terresi dhe corelacion atehere mund te them kete, qe interpretimi i Fjales se Perendise nuk eshte mekanik, por frymeror. Nuk mund te kete rregulla pervec se ato qe jep Fryma.


Pikërisht! Pyetja ime ka lidhje me interpretimin e tipit terresi dhe corelacion. Pra, çfarë e pengon një të Krishter jashtë Kishës Ortodokse të bëjë atë lloj interpretimi që Tannhauser e quan të drejtë?

Apo mos vallë vetëm Ortodoksëve u është dhënë nga lart dhuntia e të interpretuarit në atë mënyrë?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Seminarist

Tannhauser,

ne temen qe ka hapur, nuk perfaqeson mendimin e Kishes Ortodokse, ose nuk e shpreh ate ne plotesine e vet.

Dhe Tannhauserit i mungon pikerisht ajo qe Tradita nuk eshte ndonje makineri e vecante te prodhimit te mendimit apo interpretimit, por ne esence te vete eshte vete Jeta e Krishtit ne Trupin mistik te Tij, Kishen.


Cili varg i Bibles i tha Pjetrit (Kishes) se paganet mund ta merrnin Frymen e Shenjte, pervec se marredhenia e gjalle e tij me Krishtin (ne vegim)? Ishte nga kjo marredhenie qe ai e kuptoi realitetin e jo nga gjerat e shkruara. (Kjo nuk dote thote ama se duhen vegime pa te nxirren doktrina. Pra nuk eshte ceshtje e nje formalizimi te hapave qe duhen ndermarre per te pasur interpretim).


Tregohet se Shen Andoni i Madh, kur e pyesnin ne lidhje me ndonje gje ne DHV, psh me Moisiun, ai i thosh pyetesit te priste pak. Shkonte me tutje dhe ne lutje me vizion bisedonte me vete Moisiun.

----------

